# Czarny ekran, cos poza nosmp,nolapic,acpi=off?

## galek

Czy udalo sie komus odpalic system na procesorze x2 (w moim przypadku turion) bez uzywania opcji nolapic/acpi=off/nosmp ??

Problem polega na tym, ze start system konczy sie na czarnym ekranie. 

Uzycie opcji acpi=off zalatwia sprawe, ale laptop bez acpi ?

Uzycie opcji nosmp, badz nolapic, pozbawia mnie obslugi dwoch rdzeni ;/ 

Zna moze ktos inne rozwiazanie problemu ?

Dodam wycinek .config

```

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeca turion x2 to dalej k8 nie? Nie widze problemu by to odpalic, nosmp,noacpi zbedne, nigdy nie mialem takich problemow, moze uzywasz fb czy innego wymyslu?

----------

## galek

Hm. Moze zle to wszystko napisalem i wyszlo tak ze to wina fb.

Odpalam livecd tez to samo. Po chwili ekran jest czarny i final. jezeli 

chodzi o fb to gentoo-nofb nic nie zmienia. po prostu jezeli nie uzyje opcji 

nolapic, nosmp lub acpi=0, dostaje czarny ekran i kicha.

----------

## SlashBeast

Podaj model laptopa jaki masz i sprawdz z systemrescuecd, ma nowszy kernel niz livecd gentoo.

----------

## galek

ASUS M51ta

----------

## SlashBeast

Zaktualizuj bios o ile jest nowy i sprawdz z tej sysrescd.

----------

## galek

no wlasnie nad biosem juz myslalem ale nie ma nowego ;/ pobiore iso i przyczaje.

edit.

odpalilem 2.6.28 i tez to samo. wywalilo nazwe procesora, pozniej wykrylo drudzi rdzen i ekran sie wylaczyl.

pobralem iso sr, odpalilem i to samo co wyzej ;/

----------

## Qlawy

dziwny przypadek, spróbuj testowo wyłaczyć jedno jądro w biosie, głupie ale spróbować można

----------

## galek

to nie jest dziwny przypadek. na googlu juz spotykany. ale jedyne rozwiazanie jakie podaja to noalpic,acpi=off badz nosmp. a co mi po tym ze sobie odpale system jak nie bede mial acpi? badz co gorsza smp ?;/ w biosie to ja moge...przestawic sobie zegarek ;/ nie ma tam zadnych opcji chyba ze jakies ukryte sa.

jak nie ma wjadrze smp to wszystko smiga wiec nie wiem wkoncu czy to blad po stronie acpi czy smp czy moze biosu.

----------

## SlashBeast

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_dv6000_Series tutaj masz opis odnosnie tego problemu. sprawdz czy z "noacpi nolacpi" działają Ci porty usb, jak tak, sprawdz czy po poweroff komputer odetnei zasilanie, jak tak, to powinno wszystko banglać.

----------

## galek

jak dam noacpi nolapic to cat /proc/cpuinfo daje mi tylko info o jednym rdzeniu. usb dziala. a co do poweroff to odcina zasilanie.

edit:

a co do hp dv6000 i tego linka z ubuntu to mialem wczesniej wlasnie laptopa tej serii i na nim wszystko gralo extra, no ale zachcialo sie asusa;/

edit2:

jezeli chodzi o acpi to poweroff nie jest dla mnie tak wazne bo laptop chodzi praktycznie non stop. chodzi mi glownie o oszczedzanie energii procesora bo bez tego grzeje sie troche za bardzo ;/

----------

## SlashBeast

samo pci=noacpi zmienia cos ?

----------

## galek

nic

znalazlem jeszcze cos takiego

http://sourceforge.net/projects/acpi4asus

ale dop wieczorem sie przyjrze temu.

edit: 

aaa nie to te pierdoly ktore juz sa w kernelu. nic nie zmieniaja.

----------

## galek

hm mialem debiana netinstall na cd pod 64bity. odpalilem instalator. wszystko wlaczylo sie bez problemow. cat /proc/cpuinfo wykrywa 2 rdzenie. a w proc sa informacje na temat acpi. wiec moze nadzieja w starszym kernelu...

----------

## galek

Wylaczenie mtrr rozwiazuje problem. ale po jego wylaczeniu moge zrobic papa dla sterownika ati ;/ ani w prawo ani w lewo ;/

----------

## joi_

załóż zgłoszenie na http://bugzilla.kernel.org

----------

## galek

juz jest pare takich. w jednym sie wypowiadalem. nie znaja rozwiazania. 

uzytkownicy pisza ze marzy im sie patch, ale narazie jest poprawka 4 na 2.6.29 i zmian nie ma.

pora sie rozstac z systemem i przeczekac na windzie az wyjdzie dobry sterownik.

----------

## joi_

możesz podać linki do tych zgłoszeń?

----------

## galek

ano np

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11541

chcesz wiecej to wpisz acpi asus badz inne takie w wyszukiwarce bugzilli. 

ten watek jest najdluzszy. mozesz przesledzic calosc ale na kilku innych forach tez ludzie z tego korzystali i 

nie pomoglo. ja sprawdzilem wszystkie mozliwosci. jedyne rozsadne rozwiazanie to wylaczenie mtrr ale wtedy grafika juz nie smiga z 3d.

----------

## joi_

skoro znana jest rewizja od której występuje ten błąd, to ta łatka powinna przynajmniej tymczasowo pomóc

ale nadal uważam, że powinieneś założyć oddzielne zgłoszenie ze wszystkimi informacjami (.config, dmesg, acpidump, lspci) - czasami różne błędy objawiają się w ten sam sposób

----------

## galek

hm moglbym zlozyc ale tylko po to zeby bylo widac ze to jednak problem dla wiekszej ilosci osob i moze szybciej by to ktos naprawil. ale ogolnie w tym zgloszeniu ktos wyzej pisze o tym samym modelu  :Wink:  na wielu forach sa takie bledy i one tycza sie jednego - acpi, smp, mtrr. wylaczasz jedno z trzech i smiga. wrzuce ta late jutro i zobaczymy.

ps. czemu tymczasowo ?

edit:

ta latka w naglowku ma x86 a ja pracuje na x86_64.

----------

## SlashBeast

tja, w zrodlach kernela od jakiegos czasu (2.6.22?) x86_64 to link do x86, wczesniej bylo amd64 i 386, teraz mamy... x86.

----------

## galek

ogolnie to powiem tak. wlasnie od 2.6.22 zaczynaja sie te problemy. wczesniej 2.6.21 wszystko dziala pieknie! dzis rano sprawdzalem. no i tak mysle to zostane przy tym. no ale zeby nie bylo tak super to jeden problem.

powernow-k8 wywala jakies nieobslugiwane czestotliwosci i liptop. zaczaje ta late i jutro dam znaka.

----------

## galek

mialem na hdd debiana 32 bitowego. na nim ta lata dziala i ogolnie wszystko smiga ladnie. acpi, smp, ati.

wiec wielkie dzieki za ta late. 

wieczorem sprawdze na gentoo64

edit:

wszystko smiga jak ta lala. 

wielkie dzieki

----------

## joi_

możesz pokazać wynik polecenia

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

?

----------

## galek

ta, dziala smp. a jezeli chodzi o cos innego to wysle ale dop wieczorem bo teraz jestem w pracy.

edit:

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 17

model      : 3

model name   : AMD Turion(tm) X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile ZM-82

stepping   : 1

cpu MHz      : 2200.000

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch osvw skinit

bogomips   : 4400.09

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 17

model      : 3

model name   : AMD Turion(tm) X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile ZM-82

stepping   : 1

cpu MHz      : 2200.000

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch osvw skinit

bogomips   : 4400.62

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

a tak na boku to znacie jakis dopry menadzer poboru energii dla procesora? bo te powernowd cpudyn to tak srednio dzialaja (chyba ze da sie je jakos skonfigurowac konkretniej) ;/ na poczatku jak mialem viste gdy nic nic nie robilem sprzet byl bezszelestny a teraz jednak slychac wiatrak procesora;/

----------

